# Carly.........



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

She is beautiful. So glad she is home and happy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Such a wonderful happening ending for one very beautiful Sugar Faced girl. 

Enjoy your new home Carly.

As always, thanks to YGRR for all you do.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a beautiful girl and so glad that she found her final furever home.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

What a sweetheart!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Woodysmama*

Woodysmama:

So happy that Carly has a wonderful home-love all of your updates!!


----------

